# Look who turns 1 yrs old today -our Christmas Eve Pup Ruby



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday to our Baby Girl Ruby! Some pics throughout her first year of life. Of course, she is not really camera ready as she has demodectic mange right now and is losing hair around her eye and head but still such a beauty


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

happy bday Ruby.....

She's beautiful


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ruby!!!! You are a gift!


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ruby!


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ruby! Lovely hat!!!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy B'day Ruby. You look like your a happy puppy and are still gorgeous even with a littel eyeliner!!! ")


----------

